# BCM - Dead Battery



## Fantasy (Nov 8, 2005)

I have had my GTO for alittle more than a month and the darn thing has been in the shop 5 times. First to fix the damaged rims and paint missing on the car when I bought it.

Second and third time it was in the shop they replaced the power steering pump and serpentine belt because they couldn't find anything wrong with the car the second time it was in. 

The fourth time the replaced the ignition switch because the car wouldn't start and had to be towed. The car was in the accessory mode for about 15 minutes when I was listening to the radio and then all gauges started beeping at me. Now, the fifth time the car is in the shop because the car died again. But now the Shop Manager is trying to tell me it's the way the car was designed that when you shut off your car but leave your keys in the ignition they car is still fully powered and draining the battery in less than 1 hour. 

He also told me that the BCM can not be reprogrammed so this will not be an issue when you leave the keys in the ignition. And he's hoping this will be fixed in the '07 models when they are built in the US. God you would think this would be an easy fix if other GTO owners are having the same problem I am.

So is there anybody else having this problem when you leave your keys in the ignition and your battery is draining to the point it can not be jumped in 15 - 45 minutes or are the blowing smoke because they can't fix the problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

07 GTO? Thought they were discontinued after 06? and built in the US? They are an australian car...

Normally, the car just dies if your running on ACC for too long. At any rate, 15 minutes of radio jammin is not enough to drain a battery.


----------



## Fantasy (Nov 8, 2005)

The Grand Am I had before the GTO could run the radio in ACC for a couple hours before it crapped out. I have a feeling they are blowing smoke.

And yes they told me they will be coming out with a 07 model and it will be made in the US because the car can't be equipped with On Star or maybe the s*it is getting really deep when they try to make be believe what they are saying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Every piece of information I have tells me there will be no 07 GTO, but there will be an 08 model, completely redesigned and built in the U.S.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Fantasy said:


> I have had my GTO for alittle more than a month and the darn thing has been in the shop 5 times. First to fix the damaged rims and paint missing on the car when I bought it.
> 
> Second and third time it was in the shop they replaced the power steering pump and serpentine belt because they couldn't find anything wrong with the car the second time it was in.
> 
> ...


I think you have a bum battery. Mine had to be replaced at 77 miles. No problems since (knock on wood).


----------



## Fantasy (Nov 8, 2005)

They won't replace the battery in the car because they didn't find anything wrong with it. It holds a full charge so far.

All I need to do is to take the keys out of the ignition whenever it's shut off. No more listening to the radio on my lunch hour. :-(


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm going through the same issue with my four month old Caddy CTS........don't stand for that crap and whatever you do get to a COMPETENT dealer. Not all dealers are, believe me. My best guess IS that the battery is defective. Replace it yourself if the dealer won't. Something is causing a drain too I think, maybe a negative connection or possibly the BCM. It CAN be reprogrammed, believe me on that too. Get to a good dealer, it can make all the difference in the world. If all else fails PM me for a good Lemon Law firm.........the one that's now handling my case, won't cost you a thing.

JET


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Take your Goat key, put it in your pocket, and turn yopur radio on. No key required  . This also turns on the power outlet in the armrest console.


----------

